# Problem with kingpin life of crime...



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

There is a problem with kingpin life of crime, I tried installing the lastest patch nothing I don't know what to do? Here is a picture
of the game


----------



## cmasta (Apr 7, 2003)

uninstall the game, 
delete all registery keys and files not deleted by the uninstall, 
reboot your pc, 
install the game again, 
immediatly after installation you install the patch, 
reboot, 
play the game.

this should work. else send the developers of the game an email about your problem, perhaps it's another bug in the patch:dontknow:


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

cmasta said:


> *uninstall the game,
> delete all registery keys and files not deleted by the uninstall,
> reboot your pc,
> install the game again,
> ...


Where can I fine theses registery keys, I mean whats names of them. And thanks for your help


----------



## cmasta (Apr 7, 2003)

the most important ones will be found under the name of the program.

start-->run. type: regedit.

hit F3, search for: Kingpin, delete every dir and reg key with the name of the game. there will be some under the name of the developer and then the game (like in program files). 

i'm waiting for a friend of mine to bring me his copy of the game, so i can install it, put the patch on it, and try it myself 

hang in there while we wait 


by the way, that pic of yours does like quiet nice for the red light district here in amsterdam (holland) :winkgrin:


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

o.k. thanks, I've been waiting 3 years to play this game. And I looked every where I can't fine it!


----------



## cmasta (Apr 7, 2003)

installing the game right now 

going to download the patch and put it on in a few minutes. will keep you posted on how it goes


----------



## cmasta (Apr 7, 2003)

hmm,

kingpin won't run with the patch installed, and it won't work without the patch either.:angry2: 

gonna look into it tonight, and hope i can find something that will make it work!


----------



## Boa Constrictor (Oct 5, 2002)

did you try a complete clean reinstall, includin registry?


----------



## GigaShadow (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone find a solution to this problem?


----------



## DrWato (May 18, 2003)

*I have a workinh patch.*

I used to have the same problem, then I found a patch that works. 

I've attached it.

Wato.


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: I have a workinh patch.*



DrWato said:


> *I used to have the same problem, then I found a patch that works.
> 
> I've attached it.
> 
> Wato. *


Thanks


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I think that patch is broking! I tried to install it, but it said read error. If its not to much trouble can you post another one that works. Or I might not doing it right


----------



## Goatrider (Mar 17, 2009)

Breathing some life into this topic with my question:

Tried to install the game on my pc with Windows XP, but after clicking 'Install Kingpin' nothing happens. After pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del I can see Setup.exe is running. I figured maybe the CD-ROM is broken (since it hasn't been used for years) but after I made an image of it, it still won't install. When I press 'Install Kingpin' multiple times it says "setup already running!". Anyone?


----------

